# Canon EOS 7D Mark II, EF11-24mm f/4L USM Win Three Top Honors in Japan's Premier Camera Grand Prix A



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 20, 2015)

```
TOKYO, May 20, 2015—Canon Inc. and Canon Marketing Japan Inc. announced today that the Company’s EOS 7D Mark II digital SLR camera (launched in October 2014) has been honored with two prestigious Camera Grand Prix (GP) Japan 2015 awards—“Camera of the Year” and “Readers Award”—while the EF11-24mm f/4L USM ultra-wide-angle interchangeable zoom lens (launched in February 2015) was selected for the “Lens of the Year” award. The Camera Grand Prix (GP) Japan awards, considered one of the most sought-after camera and lens product awards in Japan, are organized by the Camera Journal Press Club (CJPC),1 comprising journalists from major photography and camera magazines in Japan. This year marks the award’s 32nd time to be held.</p>
<p>The Camera GP Japan 2015 Camera of the Year title was presented to the most outstanding camera2 from among the 111 models launched in Japan between March 1, 2014, and March 31, 2015. As further indication of the EOS 7D Mark II’s overwhelming popularity, the camera was also honored with the Camera GP Japan 2015 Readers Award, based on an online vote by general users. In addition, the EF11-24mm f/4L USM took home the Lens of the Year award, resulting in Canon taking home three out of the four Camera GP Japan awards presented this year.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The EOS 7D Mark II, the Company’s APS-C-size flagship-model digital SLR camera, delivers a fast continuous shooting speed of up to approximately 10 frames per second (fps) and employs a 65-point all cross-type AF system making possible superior AF performance.</p>
<p>The EF11-24mm f/4L USM, in addition to boasting an impressive minimum focal length of 11 mm to achieve the world’s widest angle of view,3 minimizes the occurrence of chromatic aberrations and achieves superior image-quality performance from edge to edge.</p>
<p><strong>Reason for Selection: EOS 7D Mark II

</strong><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Camera GP Japan 2015 Camera of the Year:</span> Comments from Camera GP Japan 2015 Executive Committee</p>
<p>Selected for the prestigious Camera of the Year award, the EOS 7D Mark II was lauded for its fast continuous shooting speed of 10 fps, 65-point all cross-type AF system, and other advanced features that, according to the committee, befit a flagship-level digital SLR camera. The camera was also recognized for bringing these high-level features together into an easy-to-use design, enabling users to effortlessly capture not only moving subjects, but any type of subject. Furthermore, the jury members highlighted the camera’s “revolutionary” anti-flicker function, which ensures optimal exposure when shooting in environments lit by fluorescent or mercury-vapor lighting. The EOS 7D Mark II was said to be the only digital SLR camera equipped with an APS-C-size sensor that made its presence felt and, thanks to its telephoto effect, continuous shooting speed and other features, once again brings new value to the APS-C-size sensor format.</p>
<p>In addition, the committee noted that Canon’s promotional efforts in Japan were successful in generating buzz for the camera, lauding the Company’s marketing materials, which included seven catalogues that each focused on a different photography genre, as appealing and easy to understand.</p>
<p><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Camera GP Japan 2015 Readers Award: Selection of comments from general users</span></p>
<ul>
<li>“I feel that the EOS 7D Mark II stands out from all cameras currently on the market thanks to its ability to capture moving subjects, such as when shooting sports and animals.” (Male, 57 years old)</li>
<li>“This is an amazing camera; I can focus on capturing great photographs with no stress at all.” (Female, 29 years old)</li>
<li>“Advances made over these past five years were not just for show. Thanks to the EOS 7D Mark II’s expanded AF area as well as its improved AF pattern and accuracy, I feel that the camera is exceptionally easy to use.” (Male, 29 years old)</li>
<li>“The EOS 7D Mark II achieves a level of performance befitting the true successor to the EOS 7D (released in October 2009), and is offered at a price that is not hard to save for. The camera includes all of the functions and advances that everyone was hoping for, and is quite simply the standout model from these past few years.” (Male, 23 years old)</li>
<li>“Offering a 10 fps continuous-shooting speed, an AF system capable of tracking moving subjects, and a metering system, this camera truly is a flagship-level APS-C-size model. Just what you’d expect from Canon—the EOS 7D Mark II really is an amazing camera.” (Male, 42 years old)</li>
<li>“You could say that, thanks to its fast continuous shooting speed, the EOS 7D Mark II is the preeminent APS-C-size SLR camera. I feel that this camera is the epitome of Canon truly taking to heart the unique requests of advanced-amateur users.” (Male, 41 years old)</li>
<li>“After trying out this camera, you’ll realize that it was designed to enable you to capture that most crucial moment. Furthermore, because you can change settings while looking through the viewfinder without having to pull away to look at the monitor or window, the camera delivers a remarkable user experience that drives home the feeling that you are capturing photographs.” (Male, 30 years old)</li>
<li>“I feel that the EOS 7D Mark II is the best camera out there; it delivers superior expressiveness regardless of shooting conditions, and a level of AF performance that ensures crucial moments are never lost, and offers an overall balance that makes it stand out above the rest.” (Male, 56 years old)

Reason for Selection: EF11-24mm f/4L USM</li>
</ul>
<p><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Camera GP Japan 2015 Lens of the Year:</span> Comments from Camera GP Japan 2015 Executive Committee</p>
<p>Winner of the 2015 Lens of the Year award, the EF11-24mm f/4L USM ultra-wide-angle zoom lens was recognized by the committee for achieving the world’s widest angle of view starting at a minimum focal length of 11 mm, without any of the image distortion unique to fisheye lenses. The committee also noted that, thanks to the generous use of cutting-edge optical technologies and lens-coating technologies, the EF11-24mm f/4L USM effectively corrects for aberrations commonly associated with ultra-wide-angle lenses, delivering a level of image quality capable of supporting use even with cameras with high pixel counts. Concluding, the committee said that the lens offers specifications and a perspective that are “truly unique.”</p>
<ol>
<li>Launched in September 1963; currently comprises 10 affiliated magazines (as of April 2015).</li>
<li>Does not include video camcorders.</li>
<li>Among lenses for interchangeable-lens cameras (SLR and compact system cameras). As of February 2015, based on a Canon survey. Excludes fisheye lenses.</li>
</ol>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.canon.com/news/2015/may20e.html" target="_blank">Canon Global</a>]</p>
```


----------



## weixing (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 7D Mark II, EF11-24mm f/4L USM Win Three Top Honors in Japan's Premier Camera Grand Pr*

Hi,
Here is the web page (Japanese) for the result of Camera GP (2015) award:
http://www.cjpc.jp/gra/2015/grandprix15J.html

Have a nice day.


----------



## RGF (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 7D Mark II, EF11-24mm f/4L USM Win Three Top Honors in Japan's Premier Camera Grand Pr*

Canon 3, Nikon 0


----------



## Eldar (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 7D Mark II, EF11-24mm f/4L USM Win Three Top Honors in Japan's Premier Camera Grand Pr*

Suddenly everything became totally clear


----------



## AshtonNekolah (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 7D Mark II, EF11-24mm f/4L USM Win Three Top Honors in Japan's Premier Camera Grand Pr*

Bravo!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 7D Mark II, EF11-24mm f/4L USM Win Three Top Honors in Japan's Premier Camera Grand Pr*

Two great engineering master pieces.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 7D Mark II, EF11-24mm f/4L USM Win Three Top Honors in Japan's Premier Camera Grand Pr*

Regardless of the Sony and Nikon fanboys, the experts know what is best in the real world.

I've tried other cameras, and they're OK, but nothing works like a good Canon nor do the others give you such good, consistant results.


----------



## fragilesi (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 7D Mark II, EF11-24mm f/4L USM Win Three Top Honors in Japan's Premier Camera Grand Pr*

I'm sure there will be one or two at least who make an appearance to try to explain why these awards mean nothing but I think it's another pointer that Canon are getting more right than wrong and it sends a clear message about how innovative the company is.


----------



## nahidule (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 7D Mark II, EF11-24mm f/4L USM Win Three Top Honors in Japan's Premier Camera Grand Pr*

Thanks for the post. Which camera do you prefer to do product photography. I am planning to open a product photography studio beside my existing image editing studio.


----------



## mark99 (May 22, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 7D Mark II, EF11-24mm f/4L USM Win Three Top Honors in Japan's Premier Camera Grand Pr*

Where did they get theirs ? The ones we have used are incapable of outputting a sharp enough J-peg to use out of camera.
In a sports setting, you don't do raw, your competitors pictures will already be set for print by the time you finish.
As a camera for sports, it needs a very urgent firmware update to get working J-Peg out of camera correctly.
Soft detail lacking images in J-pegs need sorting before they start chimping on about it.


----------

